# Type long hairs



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Does any one have any pics of show type long haired?

Or anyone tell me the specification for this type. I had a lovely girl pop up in a litter and it made me wonder, she has the longest fur of any mouse i've bred before and i used to breed a lot of LH's when i was a feeder breeder. Shes so lovely and its only getting nicer as she grows too, i imagine she probably won't be big enough or have a long enough tail though unless those are not important in a coat type category? perhaps i could source a good buck and breed her instead for some good uns...


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hardly anyone has long haired mice.
There has been a bit of an interest spark with them recently (as there has been with all coated mice) and the NMC member Kat has the best ones. She won the AOV section with one at Peterboro' a while back.
There has been a bit in the NMC news about long haired mice recently also.
There's a couple of people working away on them

Sarah.... you gonna join the club, give Kat a run for her money? 
Can't blame us for trying :lol:


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Haha! It seems i may be joining soon! But do i really want to go up against a champ? :shock: I think the others are wise to play it safe and work on theirs before they take on the winners


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Pic taken at about 5 weeks old, tell me what you think! Worth working on? someone has a potential buck i could pair her with too that isn't too far from me


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

That's a very nice coat for a doe!
Please let us know if she keeps it. Does are notorious for losing their coats.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Showing with the NMC is _always_ going up against champs. Whatever varieties you show, someone breeds and wins. Someone HAS to win.

I think that's a rather nice long haired and if that's your thing, worth working on.

*Like in a horror movie*
_Join ussssssss_ :lol:


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Now that's a long hair I could get on board with


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

What a lovely coat 
I think I may now like longhairs!


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm jealous. :mrgreen: I have only just started breeding, and I am after satin long-hairs. My first litter only produced two decent does, and their coats are nothing like as long as yours. I'm now hoping that the best buck from that litter will mate with one of the adults, as he carries the gene.

It's just as well you are so far away from me, otherwise I might be tempted to go in for a spot of mousenapping!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Man...go get her Gill! You are only like 4 hours away! Shoot my parents live that far away and I got down there once or twice a month! LOL! 
It tickles me everytime I see UK folks saying that a few hours drive is too much. Lucky ducks to live on a such a small island with SOOOO many great mice!

And to stay on topic, she is absolutely lovely! I would definatly pursue that line if I were you!


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

lol, I never realized that their tail hairs would be long, too!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Stunning coat! I've got pet-type longhair/angoras here in fawn and pew, and my does' coats fell out around six weeks. The bucks' coats looked best at five weeks, and were much nicer than the does'. If that's a doe-coat, I'm drooling to see what she could produce as far as bucks. Does she have a male littermate, or is her father still around?

Here's the link to the buck babies from my first longhair/angora litter: viewtopic.php?f=27&t=8466


----------



## ripleysmice (Nov 5, 2011)

i have a female doe that has random long hairs all over her.. could that mean she has long hair in her background?


----------

